

Convert Flash to HTML5 - chrislo
http://swiffy.googlelabs.com/

======
benologist
"Swiffy currently supports a subset of SWF 8 and ActionScript 2.0,"

These are years out of date. It would be a lot more interesting if it could
support modern versions (ActionScript 3 / FlashPlayer 9/10/10.1/10.2).

~~~
john2x
It's a start. Besides, it's cool (and so much easier) to animate stuff using
Flash and then convert them to HTML5.

~~~
randall
<http://www.tumultco.com/hype/>

Easy to use, creates CSS3 + HTML5-ey awesomeness.

------
joejohnson
Can anyone report on how long this converter takes to run?

How feasible would it be for a Chrome extension where Flash elements in
wegpages are seamlessly converted and displayed as HTML5 objects?

~~~
tolmasky
Isn't this what Gordon did? <https://github.com/tobeytailor/gordon/wiki>

------
jeroen
-> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2705918>

------
jvandenbroeck
I don't know if that's a smart move from Google.

It would be a good thing for Google to have users frustrated with Flash
websites that don't work in iOS. Now they are helping Apple giving users a
great experience on iOS?

~~~
skarayan
I don't think that this is about Apple. It is about web standards and pushing
for a uniform web.

~~~
jvandenbroeck
Good point, but pushing web standards if it hurts your business case isn't
smart. Standards & nice things for developers aren't always in the best
interest of companies. Apple doesn't want users to be able to create iOS Apps
with Adobe's software -- because these Apps would run on every device and that
would destroy their competitive advantage. Software independent of hardware
was a great invention, allowing Microsoft to earn buckets of $$$ -- but that
wasn't in the best interest of IBM. They had to change their focus from
hardware to services to survive.

I think there was an interesting post about these kind of mechanisms on
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/> but I can't find it anymore.

~~~
gsmaverick
I believe their primary incentive is to easily convert flash ads for their
advertising partners to HTML5 so they can be displayed on mobile as well.

------
jbwyme
It'll be interesting to see how well the various Flash->HTML 5 convertors will
complete the job. I'm a little skeptical that it'll be much more like
scaffolding than a full-on conversion but I haven't personally tried it yet. I
have, however, been working with Flex for the past couple of years and I have
come to the conclusion that web applications shouldn't be developed using it
given the evolution of standardized HTML and Javascript.

------
johnhenry
At this point, I still think Adobe's Wallaby project has more potential.

~~~
quacker
Wallaby isn't the same thing, is it? I just looked it up (and I don't know
Flash, so correct me if I'm wrong) but from Adobe's website[1], Wallaby works
on FLA files and Swiffy works on SWF files, the key difference being FLA is
the working, editable animation file format and SWF is intended to be a non-
editable 'production' format. Thus, Wallaby is useless if I'm looking at
somebody else's website with an SWF file on it (I figure going from SWF to FLA
is probably analogous to decompiling binaries to source code?).

1\. <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/wallaby/>

~~~
Matthew_Fabb
Swiffy works well if you want to convert someone else's Flash content, while
Wallaby is good for developers to convert their own content and then add any
additional functionality that is missing from the conversion. As Swiffy's
output isn't easy to read or edit.

